

Version a REST API - Paul_Morgan
http://nimbleunion.wordpress.com/2014/06/04/version-a-rest-api/

======
BerislavLopac
Actually, following the semantic versioning approach there is no need to use
anything but the major versions, because only them should make backward-
incompatible changes.

